# Jessem slot mortiser @ Woodcraft



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

What a deal @ $56








http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/Pr...24009&ss=5e09d462-7d57-4c6e-8a74-d7c70e94773d


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike for the heads up 

YouTube - JessEm Zip Slot Mortise Mill

Review: Easy Mortises, Dowels, and More. - by Thomas @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Just some add on notes 

http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Slot-M...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1284647524&sr=1-1-fkmr0


Maybe they have stop making them.▼
http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Zip-Slot-Mortise-inch/dp/B00393SUIY/ref=pd_sim_hi_3
http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Zip-Slot-Mortise-inch/dp/B00393OZQ0/ref=pd_sim_hi_1

JUST a note*** 1/2" kit ,,they still make them and JessEm has them in stock.. at 29.oo ..(1-866-272-7492) I just got one .if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right  can't have too many tools 

1/4" kit...But I did find the 1/4" kit on Amazon 
********
Delivery estimate: September 22, 2010 - September 27, 2010
Shipping estimate for these items: September 17, 2010 - September 20, 2010
1 "JessEm Replacement Zip Slot Drill Bit, 1/4 inch"
Misc.; $2.79

Sold by: Woodcraft
1 "JessEm Replacement Zip Slot Drill Bit, 3/8 inch"
Misc.; $6.99

Sold by: Woodcraft
1 "JessEm Pocket Zip Slot Mortise Kit, 1/4 inch"
Misc.; $11.24

Sold by: Woodcraft 
***********
====
===


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Those things wear out so fast it ain,t funny, and sloppy to boot. Not threadcrappin mind ya but I had one and would not waste my time with another. Just my 2 cents


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" Not threadcrappin" = ??????

I would call it mortise pal on steroids  and I'm almost sure a small router can be used as well...in place of the drill but I will know that in 5 days or so.. 


Tommy,, by the way did you have the pocket mill, if so I can see many errors on that machine and I can see why you didn't like it..

http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Pocket..._1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1284678394&sr=1-1-spell
******
http://www.mortisepal.com/?gclid=CMjYj8OKjaQCFQpf2godXEsGIQ
========



Tommyt654 said:


> Those things wear out so fast it ain,t funny, and sloppy to boot. Not threadcrappin mind ya but I had one and would not waste my time with another. Just my 2 cents


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

You mean you didn't have one ALREADY ?!!


Looking forward to the write up!

One of these days, you'll get a Woodrat !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just realised it uses a drill not a router.

Funnily enough, I had to do a mortice of sorts last week to accomodate the mounting bolt for a bridge clamp to finish my small parts holder for the router table and used a drill/rotary rasp in the drill press as it took so little setting up, as I'd previously made a table and fence for the drill press that made it easy. I'd actually been waiting to import some toggle presses, which are unobtainable around here,when it struck me that the bridge clamp was a better design option and clearly cheaper.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nope, Exact same model, It works well at 1st then gets sloppy over time. Maybe they have improved it ,but doubtful. Funny thing is I have the FX lift and it works great but time will tell on that as well. Good Luck with your purchase


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a NOTE**** they just put the price back up to 111.oo today 

Hey Mike 

Now I need to know if you got one at that great price ??
Great way to make drawers/wooden tool boxes..like yours.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/axlmyks-stuff/7909-tool-chest.html
http://www.routerforums.com/members/axlmyk-8126.html
===========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It was delivered today.
Thing is built like a tank.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks for the feed back , I can't wait to play with the new toy 
did you also get the other items to go with it ???, 1/4" and 1/2" stuff and tetons sticks,+ extra bits.

=====



AxlMyk said:


> It was delivered today.
> Thing is built like a tank.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Didn't get the 1/4 or 1/2 adapters. Weren't available.
Most of my tenons have been 3/8", but I did get all 3 bits.
I may replace the brass thumb nuts with something easier to tighten, and loosen. I'd hate to bugger them up with pliers. The tenons are easy to make yourself, so I didn't get more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

The tenons are easy to make but it looks like Amazon is dumping them at 1/3 of the going price so I got a 100 or so ...of each size..but they ship from Woodcraft ..figure that one out..  1/2" size from JessEm 30 for 15.oo ,30 from Amazon 5.oo..

Pickup some Allen nuts they use the hex key like the Allen cap do ..or you can also pickup some external Torx flange nuts or some Knurled brass nuts with the flange ..ACE hardware item.


=========



AxlMyk said:


> Didn't get the 1/4 or 1/2 adapters. Weren't available.
> Most of my tenons have been 3/8", but I did get all 3 bits.
> I may replace the brass thumb nuts with something easier to tighten, and loosen. I'd hate to bugger them up with pliers. The tenons are easy to make yourself, so I didn't get more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update and one user review..

I would rate it 4.5 Stars out of 5 Stars, it's that good..

It's so easy to use and setup and you don't need a router just a drill to use it..

I will say if you don't want to put out 120.oo for the fixture and you have a cross vise for your dill press you can do the same thing by just picking up the drill bits but doing the 45* will be a bit harder without making a fixture for your vise..the drill bit(s) is heart of the system.........

4" Cross Slide Machinist's Vise

I will say if you want to use dowel pins in your project this is a Great jig.. I have Many fixtures to put in mortise and dowel pins and this fixture is the easy way and the best I have now..

Don't take my word for it take Duncan's word for it also,see video on the web page below.. 
http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-Slot-M...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just putting on some snapshots and some pictures for off site of inventory items for safe keeping thing.. 

===


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey BJ.. For even better than off-site of inventory items, you can ship that inventory off-site to me here in Alaska.... I'll keep it safe... even use it once in a while to keep the rust off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim


hahahahahahaha, like a cold storage thing right , I would but I think I will be using it a lot it's a GREAT fixture. 
I am a bit lazy and it makes the job so easy..I have been using my Snap-On air drill and that takes the load off my DeWalt drills..small and light and with tons of power...

http://cgi.ebay.com/SNAP-ON-1-2-VSR...523?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e40b39db


I like to use MDF a lot and it's always tricky to get a good strong joint with MDF but that is going to be easy and quick now..
=========



BigJimAK said:


> Hey BJ.. For even better than off-site of inventory items, you can ship that inventory off-site to me here in Alaska.... I'll keep it safe... even use it once in a while to keep the rust off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This just a update on the mill slot machine 

I ran into a error and said .must be a work around, the work around I came up with will let you just set it and forget,,,the machine has a tee slot on the back side of the mounting plate and I said lets use it to fix the error, any one can put one slot in place but putting in two or more is a bit tricky, they must line up on dead center, it's just some 1/2" thick stock ,I put in a 3/8" wide slot ,it's 30" long..so I can do legs/aprons etc. and get them all to line up quick and easy.

You will also see a shop made jig to mark the stock for a dead center mark..just 2 nails and a pencil on a stick.

Just a note,,,,,I hard a time getting this down in my mind ,less is more, when setting the jig up to put the slots in place, the length of stroke is set less than what the gauge is set for,all the fac.made tenons are all the same width and the radius of the bits comes into play  once you get that down all the slots will come out just right..



Hope this helps someone the same jig.


========


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> What a deal @ $56
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get this deal for 56$ ? just wondering


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

That why it pays to read the posted items on the forum all the time, I and other members got one at that great sale price 

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/

=========



01stairguy said:


> where do you get this deal for 56$ ? just wondering


----------



## giman (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks very much--I will look at this--I have a homemade mortising jig and the rockler jig. the peice I am attempting-arts & Crafts sideboard out of Pop Woodworking aug 2010 using cherry instead od maple--it uses tenon and mortises of multiple sizes--the part I felt I needed the horizontal table was for the edge of the back legs that the back fits into--a 28 inch stop mortise that a rabetted egde fits into--lots of ways to attack this--will be going through a lot of scrap for practice! Thanks for your advice on the Jessem jig--if it is really available, it is 1/2 price
Bill


----------



## Ronny (Jun 15, 2011)

*Getting products to Australia*

I am interested in the JessEm Slot Mortiser but it seems noone wants to make it easy to ship to Australia. Do you know any Company who is?

Cheers

Ron


----------

